# Angriff auf Windows-Bitlocker



## Newsfeed (4 Dezember 2009)

Fraunhofer SIT hat einen Weg vorgestellt, wie ein Angreifer das System manipulieren kann, um die PIN für die BitLocker-Laufwerkverschlüsselung unter Windows auszuspähen - und das trotz TPM-geschütztem Boot-Vorgang.

Weiterlesen...


----------

